# Less expensive HSR experiment in France



## CHamilton (Feb 24, 2013)

> In France, a Truly Low-Cost High-Speed Rail Option
> 
> 
> » To convince even more passengers to take the train, the SNCF national rail carrier plans to offer very cheap tickets.
> ...


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 10, 2013)

The service is now underway.

Ouigo leads the way in low-fare high-speed rail



> To reduce operating costs, Ouigo services operate where possible from less popular stations with lower access charges and use paths which are 20% cheaper than those at other times. The timetable has also been designed to maximise train productivity by avoiding any unnecessary trips to depots and keeping turn-round times to a minimum with the shortest being 26 minutes.
> 
> 
> As a result, Ouigo services run from Marne-la-Vallée Chessy to the east of Paris, which is adjacent to Disneyland Paris and served by RER Line A, rather than Gare de Lyon in the centre of Paris. They run to an irregular timetable with 14 trains per week to Marseille, six to Montpellier and Lyon, and a few Lyon - Marseille shuttles. Trains call at intermediate stations including Lyon St Exupéry, which serves Lyon Airport.
> ...


----------



## DET63 (Jun 14, 2013)

1 train TGV OUIGO Duplex 760+3 BB75000 fret+8 trains TGV+12 trains ter à Lyon 18/03/13


The video is about 10 minutes long, but the OUIGO train appears in the first couple of minutes.


----------

